# Indy



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

It apperas that Indy may actually get a little bit of moisture this week, I guess I will have to make sure my plow still works. payup


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

looks like show time!!:bluebounc


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

jkiser96;502783 said:


> It apperas that Indy may actually get a little bit of moisture this week, I guess I will have to make sure my plow still works. payup


Lets not speak of this:crying: I dont want to drive it away.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

*Lets not speak of this I dont want to drive it away.*

NWS say 6-10 in the Ohio Valley

Thursday-Friday

Ice late on Friday


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

Gotta love it huh?

My crew had everything rdy to go.. 

Then maybe 1/2 inch of sleet/snow mix.. haha

What happen to the 6-10inches?


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Yep,I saw this coming.I knew it wasnt gonna happen.:crying:


----------

